
Trump plans to halt entrepreneur visas - elsewhen
https://www.axios.com/foreign-entrepreneur-visas-under-trump-will-change-2455273986.html
======
kharms
His top advisor complained that Silicon Valley had too many Chinese CEO's, so
this isn't surprising. It'll be interesting to see which country takes our
place as the 'brain magnet.'

>“When two-thirds or three-quarters of the CEOs in Silicon Valley are from
South Asia or from Asia, I think...” Bannon said. “A country is more than an
economy. We’re a civic society.”

[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/steve-bannon-
disgusted-a...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/steve-bannon-disgusted-
asian-ceos-silicon-valley_us_582c5d19e4b0e39c1fa71e48)

------
luka-birsa
I find it very interesting, the constant A/B tests that Trump is keen on.

Nobody rational would dare to upset the entrepreneurship in US, so I kinda
want this to happen, just to see how this will play out.

Granted, I'm not planning to move to US really soon, so I might be biased, but
I've really wanted for Brexit to happen and I'm EU.

That is turning out as a disaster, just like rational people suggested. Trump
has yet to truly permanently fuckup something so I started to wonder if I was
wrong. I see that we're keeping our options open.

~~~
jmcgough
The only clear consistency in his policy is undoing everything Obama did. It's
really weird and petty.

~~~
perseusprime11
Completely agree. We will most likely have 16 years of an unproductive
government that does not work for it's people. When Obama got elected,
republicans opposed him and tried everything to make him a one term president.
We now have Trump who is constantly being opposed by democrats and some of his
own party. Nobody has passed any real meaningful change in the last 8 years
and potentially the next 8 years. I think congress and senate are ridden with
lifelong politicians who are only looking out for their interests. Thank god
for private sector, we at least have companies like Amazon, Facebook, Google
and Apple. I feel we need to have a real debate about what is working and what
is not working about our current government, redefine the role of government
for a new world. I don't see how the current setup will set us up for success
against rising economies like China, Russia and India.

~~~
jmcgough
I sometimes feel like we got stuck with an early beta version of democracy
(winner takes all elections, single candidate voting, no restriction on
campaign durations, etc), with no easy upgrade path because politicians don't
want to change a system that works for them. It's really frustrating to see
how dysfunctional things have become, it's like a company that is more focused
on politics and infighting than results, like Microsoft during the stack
ranking days.

------
vmarsy
As discussed previously [1], this is good given how unattractive the visa
rules were in the first place :

> From the article:

> "To qualify for the rule, entrepreneurs would have to meet high standards. A
> foreigner must demonstrate that he or she will contribute to economic growth
> or job creation and show that a reputable investor has put at least $250,000
> into the company. Under this rule, they can stay in the U.S. for 30 months,
> with the possibility of a 30-month extension. They cannot apply for a green
> card during this period."

> This sounds like a pretty lame visa. How are you supposed to build a startup
> if you only have 30 months to do so? Why would investors risk $250k if the
> founder may be deported in 30 months? What happens after the extension
> period?

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14606478](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14606478)

------
factsaresacred
Hold up: this is a rule that is a few months old and has never actually been
implemented.

Trump does not want to implement it.

So it changes absolutely nothing except a counterfactual future in which it
helps create more jobs.

I don't think it's a good idea to not implement it - it would allow an
additional 2,940 entrepreneurs into the US each year - but important to note
it changes no existing policy.

------
pkaye
If you read the article, this is for a rule that was to take effect middle of
this month. So it shouldn't be impacting anyone yet. I guess we will have to
wait and see what his long terms plans are...

~~~
Overtonwindow
Interesting to note as well that under Trunp's executive order, for every new
rule, two must be rescinded. Which two? Conversely if two are being rescinded,
for which new rule is taking their place?

------
Old_Thrashbarg
This is sad for the US. But I do wonder if, on the whole, this is a good
thing. I've always wondered if the US's largest "foreign aid giving" is not
the actual measly sum of money it gives, but rather just kicking out high-
skilled workers, sending them back to China, India and elsewhere.

I imagine it's a boon for those developing countries. Instead a natural brain-
drain, the country doing the draining is stopping it. I'd love to hear some
stories about entrepreneurs who wanted to come to the US, but had to go
elsewhere and ended up building large businesses. I do see a lot of cool
startups coming out of India (that we use for our startup, like Chargebee and
VWO) - I wonder if they would have been tempted to start them here in the US
if it were trivial for entrepreneurs to enter.

Perhaps a rare case of the road to heaven being paved with bad intentions.

~~~
chongli
_sending them back to China, India and elsewhere_

I doubt they're going back to China or India. Far more likely is that they're
coming to Canada or going to Australia or Europe.

We have tons and tons of Chinese people coming to Canada to go to school. It's
not a stretch to see them setting up shop here after they graduate. Wealthy
Chinese families recognize how safe they are in the West. They don't mind
paying high taxes to get away from the CCP.

~~~
Old_Thrashbarg
True. Some will go other places like you mention and some will remain in their
home countries.

In any case, it's not just having talent go to developing countries that I see
as a positive, but also seeing other countries' increasing tech scenes. I
think having geographical diversification in the tech world is healthy. For
starters, if one country ever elects a leader that wants to attack tech and
automation as aggressively as the US leadership is attacking immigrants, then
human technological progress will be less affected.

